# Call Budweiser



## Larry (Dec 2, 2010)

If you love our country as much as I do please take the time to call Anhiserand Busch and encourage them pull their sponsoprship of the Hollywood and the NFL until respect for our country is restablished.

I called Anheiser Bush this AM at 1-800-342-5283 and pressed 1. I was suprised to hear they wanted our feedback o the subject.

I simply told them " I was an American citezen and Hollywood and US atheletes have no respect for the USA. I am asking you to stop your monetary support of all Hollywood and sports activities until sucj time "all" learn to respect our country. I went on to say " Anheiser Busch until your sponsorship is pulled I am stopping the purchase of any of your products."

BTW this is deeper than our veterans. From the war with England to gain out Independance to fighting ISIS today all of our citiezens have worked together now and in the past. From Vets on the battlefield to woman in WW2 taking over factory jobs to support our country. We live like we do because of all!

Larry


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

I do not love what our country is now.

I DID love what our forefathers ,by way of the constitution MEANT it to be. A REPUBLIC!

we no longer are really a republic which legislates through a representative congress.

NO, last several years we have been reduced to , more of a dictatorship that rules through EXECUTIVE ORDERS.

I did not approve when it was obama and I do not approve now.

LET'S FACE IT , IF WE DO NOT honor the constitution, (and lately we, THE PEOPLE , do not) the flag and anthem ,both no longer have any meaning.

I support the idea that they have the right to protest, I do not support what they are protesting. nor do I agree with the way they are going about it.

I fully support your right to boycott anheiser, though I am not one to drink,so to join you would be meaningless.

I was however ,once ,a football fanatic and from this day forward will never watch another game.

so in that sense , I am with you.


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

Cops have NEW STRATEGY in CHICAGO 

Play the national anthem and all the criminals take a knee so theyre easy to catch


----------



## texaspredatorhunter (Aug 14, 2014)

I no longer watch the NFL, I drink shiner and lone star beer, and if America was so racist why are more minorities making millions playing sports? When's the last time a black was lynched in front of thousands with no repercussions? These idiots don't honestly believe there is racism they want to divide us so those in office get tossed. Craig sawyer has a good answer for them. The morons who want this "revolution" fail to realize that those of us who do not agree with their BS own 97% of the guns!


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

I am with you Larry !! and I will call. I dont drink their beer either but I do drink beer. I will call just as a concerned citizen and I like to watch football on Sunday's and have a pizza and wings.Since my wife passed I have looked forward to a game where I could forget things and just have a little joy. This kneeling is just plain crap and anyway to get them to respect the flag, I am for. I know even if they stand their thoughts about this country wont change, but if we as US citizens dont start banding together on "everything" we can. This country is doomed our freedoms will be gone.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I'll call them too. I don't drink their beer either


----------



## Mo Mo (Sep 16, 2016)

I don't drink their product. Quite honestly, I don't think they give a rats a$$ what any of us think, they will not stop promoting their brand. I get it though. As a veteran it makes me agitated when the athletes take a knee. But to be honest, no amount of frustration or getting worked up over what they are doing, is going to change the current issue. Yeah, I'm just like the next guy who thinks it's a slap in the face. But I am not going to let my blood pressure rise because a bunch of overpaid athletes decide to kneel. If they want to bow down to our country, it's flag and our anthem.....I say let them. At least they know their place in this world.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*I CALLED*


----------



## Larry (Dec 2, 2010)

do they know? or are they just spoiled kids now. kids, who came from broken families with no parents to teach them respect? kids, who went to high schools that were free for alls and college for most athletes is a 4 year party.

As I get older I go to more and more funerals of elderly people. People who worked hard, been through the depression and in the 60's became descent and respectful folks. Why, because their parents all worked together as one, military/civilians joining together to fight the Nazis and also the Japanese. Some of them at the funerals were like me, Veitnam Vets and others Korean War vets. Again all decent people that always think of others then themselves.

I read alot of history anymore, some is written to make money, other books are put together by folks with passion for it. When I read ithe good stuff it sounds like when we gained Independence, the nation together beat the control of the England, again like in our modern times not just by the military but as one nation, yes under liberty and with justice for all.

What did every person look at when they needed that tad bit of inspiration to win no matter what. They looked at old glory. Some stars were arranged differently during history. Non-the-less that flag with each one of its stars and each stripe represented all of what we are. and what we belong too.

My pont is when our homes are gone, our society is broken, one person or thousands of people will always have the past reflected in Old Glory to lift them up again. Then remind them of what once was and what can be again. Nothing reminds us more of how bad the past was than our flag...Nothing!

In closing I want to say, the drama drenched news has it all wrong, These protest just are not about Veterans. The protest strike at the heart of our what we all our and it shames all US Citezens past and present. The protest seemingly say the USA failed throughout history. Now how can that be when a few are effected but the majority thrive under the Stars and Stripes printed on the cloth we call the US Flag.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Well said Larry, and I agree the ones kneeling have no respect for our country or its laws. I would bet they have no respect for elders either. I also have attended way to many passing of loved ones and friends and now my last pet, it angers me to no end what they are doing and honestly, if I could I would spit in their face !!!


----------

